

Rethinking our onboarding checklist - krogsgard
http://www.noeltock.com/startup-snippets/rethinking-our-user-onboarding-checklist/

======
scott_meade
Glad the post ends with "time and metrics will tell". It doesn't really matter
what readers of the blog post think. All that really matters is what do
customers think (as demonstrated by their actions - signups? retention?
support requests?).

